# Helmets while racing.



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

What do folks think of helmets on when sailing fast on small boats.

Today my partner and I were testing out a new sail on our 16 foot beach cat.

Wind speeds were sustained around 15-20ish knots with gusts to the low 30s. 

The boat speeds were okay, we were holding lines, just short of 15 knots. However, decent sized white caps were preventing us from going faster, we were sailing on a close reach.

It was a wet and wild ride. At one point, I (210 lbs)was driving, I had my left heel jammed into the tramp lacing and the other into the hiking strap, of course both hands were busy. My partner (190 lbs) was in his trap with feet on the hull on either side of me. We couldn't get the weight any further back. 

The port hull dug in and sent me sliding across the trap between the boom and the hull into the water. My partner was hiked out parallel to the surface of the water and went for a wild ride when I sipped.

It was October in Eastern Ontario, so obviously, we both had dry suits and PFDs on. I was wearing a helmet. My Partner, who, usually does wear a helmet, forgot his that day. 

Any way, no head bumps when we flipped. 

Then righting started.

I swam to the boat, got caught up with it, and called out, are you okay. He was. 

I swam around and popped the sheets. He got on the bow of one of the hulls to swing her into the wind. I climbed up on the same hull and threw the self righting line around it.

We made three attempts to self right, the wind kept catching the boat, waves were hitting us etc. We kept falling off the hull. 

Eventually the boat righted, but, as I was on the self righting line, I had to jump back to keep the windward hull from landing on my noggin.

Then, he acted as sea anchor, I swam to the back, climbed on board and hove too, so he could get back on board.

Any way, we beached and had a debrief about an hour later and decided, that if we were going to sail in winds gusting over 20 we would both wear white water style helmets. 

My question is, does any one know of any good reasons not to wear a helmet in lively conditions on small boats.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good Idea. I still have a helmet I wore while windsurfing inn the Columbia Gorge. In crappy conditions I'll put it on...more for the warmth then anything else..small boat sailing in sporty conditions? Sure why not. My ister is a physical therapist and works works with all kinds of folks with brain injuries...from very small accidents. You will remember that a popular SN moderator suffered a TBI injury on his blue water boat....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Beach cats racing often wear helmets.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Sailing is about the only sport I participate in that I don't wear a helmet for. I don't even ride my bike to the post office without one. This was even before I had suffered a TBI. I guess I am not on the right boats. Given the right boat and conditions, i'd definitely wear one. It sounds like you were in the helmet worthy conditions, also sounds like a lot of fun.

I don't think racing has anything to do with it, when the circumstances of the sailing dictate it put on a brain bucket.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Probably a good idea, I managed to fracture my skull and perforate an eardrum surfing, it's not pleasant.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Interesting. Every one seems to be in agreement on the helmet thing, I was not expecting that. Pretty experienced sailors too.

Strange that I never see anybody wearing one.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Kely Norton (Oct 19, 2017)

i always advice to the sailors wear safety measure whether its a helmet or sailing suite or most important sailing gloves. all the safety products help you to enhance the productivity of your task.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Good point about productivity Kely. I find safety gear is often as much about performance as safety. You can push harder if you're properly protected.

We went out again this Tuesday, and it was windy! This time we were done up. Helmets, dry suits, PFD's, booties and gloves. We actually beat our previous speed record and got 16.1 by GPS, which we were pleased with. 

Shortly after our speed run, a front moved in and conditions got pretty dicey for a small boat.

To keep from capsizing we decided to drop the main. However, we couldn't slow the boat down while we did that. So, we were hitting some fairly sizable waves while wrestling with the main at 7 knots on the jib. Sketchy. Took about 20 minutes to get it down, and I heard several things hit my helmet. The sail, trapeze wires etc. Probably wouldn't have hurt me, but I was still happy to have the bucket on. 

We were completely soaked (and it was pretty cold), and getting banged up pretty good, but because we had the right gear on, we were able to keep the boat sailing, first under jib, then jib and reefed main, then jib and main for another 3 hours till we got back to our beach. Not sure that would have went so well without proper gear on.

In the news the next day I read about a couple of much larger boats who had problems with that same front.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude, sounds like you need to step up your personal protection gear, especially if you sail south of the border.

Model 61 - Inflatable Body Armor


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Took this little video clip on Tuesday before it got too windy.

It doesn't look all that fast, but we are decent sized guys for that little 16 footer. Probably going 15 knots or so.

Any way, we look and feel safer and more responsible with our buckets on.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

We had a local husband and wife team on an S2 7.9. Lively conditions as well. 20-25 knots sustained. Wife wore a helmet the whole time as she's had several close encounters with the boom, and doesn't want to wind up on the losing end.

Nobody thought it was unusual.

My own crew and I have raced my WL 24 all season. It turns out while sailing upwind, the boom end is at PERFECT elbow height while starting the outboard. On one particular event my outboard, despite being brand new, was being cantankerous to start... I whacked the snot out of the end of my elbow. Like I thought it was broken kind of bad. Elbow was swollen in less than 10 seconds to twice the size normal. Sadly I've smacked it (thankfully much lighter) twice since. My one crew looked at me, and he said, I carry elbow pads in my ditch bag. He goes I thought you guys would think I was crazy if I wore them. He apparently has lots of years doing foredeck. Rest of the season he wore his elbow pads... I apparently NEVER learn.

I'd say for certain boats, in certain conditions, protective gear is not only warranted, but necessary.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I recently filled in as crew on a Thistle, I hadn't sailed a small boat in decades, didn't hit my head but after 3 races my butt felt like someone had beat me with a 2X4. I swear it was black and blue from hiking out on that skinny ass little gunnel, butt pads for me if I ever do that again.


----------

